# Ruger 25-06



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Stopped in at Vance's wednesday on a tip that they had a used Ruger 77 chambered in 25-06. Do not know why I wanted this caliber but has intrigued me for some time. After some wheeling and dealing, I was able to walk out with the rifle. I did not have any good glass to stick on it but i had an old tasco 4-16 that i put on it to see if it would shoot. I loaded up some 100 grain nosler spitzers with a charge of IMR4831. Was able to get a .904" group at 100 yards. She has some potential. Does anyone handload the 25-06? Do you have an accurate load you would recommend?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wish I could help you on the loads, but I have no experience with the 25-06. I'm 100% with you though, I have been facinated with this round since I was a teenager long ago & have always wanted one. I have a friend with one (Ruger 77,too) ; I'll ask him what he does & that thing is a real tack driver.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is that the varminter that they have had up there for awhile?? I have a friend who has one in 308 that is very accurate. I have had a off and on fascination with the 06 as well, almost bought one years ago but went with the 257 Roberrts instead because I thought it would make a little better varminter(Ruger 77 as well) I load the 85gr Nosler BT in the Roberts. You have a fine rifle with the 06 can do everything.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Caleb,

You already had a good shooter and I bet it won't take too much to make it a great shooter. Was that a 3 shot group at .904"?

Continue to play around with that current load that you have. Stretch the bullets out to within a few thousandths of the riflings keeping an eye on your pressure signs. Bedding the action and floating the barrel could also trim the group a little bit.

Here are a couple of my pet loads for my Ruger 1V.

57.0 gr. Hodgedon H450, 85 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip, CCI-250 Primer - Most Accurate and MAXIMUM load
52.0 gr. Hodgedon H450, 100 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip, CCI-250 Primer
47.0 gr. IMR 4350, 100 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip, CCI-200 Primer


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smallmouth, yes it was the one that had been there a while. I figured i could get them to deal when they handed it to me and it had dust accumulated on the rings. Rednek, funny you mention having a 1V. When my friend originally told me about the 25-06 he told me it was in a Ruger #1. They did have a #1 but it was chambered in 22-250. Still would like to get one in a #1. That was indeed a 3 shot group. That was the first load i have fired through it. I was pleased with the group but i know it can do better.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fin finally got some 75 grain hornady v-max. Loaded em up with varget. Started at 47 grains and worked up to 47.6. My group went from 1.3 at 47 to .327 at 47.6. She likes em a little faster. I have a lot of room to go up in powder charge.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That bullet should be smokin out of the 06, I use it in my 250-3000 and its a winner with IMR-3031. Tiny little groups at 100yds and the groundhogs dont make a move after taking one.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good load you've developed ODNR3723. I shoot 65gr v-max over varget out of my 243 with good results. I have 75 gr v-max on backorder at cabelas but its taken them a long time to fill it. Whats the fps your gettin out of that load (47.6varget,75gr v-max) in the 25-06 ?


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

The hornady book says somewhere between 3400-3500 fps if i remeber correctly. I have not shot it through chronograph to get the exact fps. I am going to increase my powder charge and do some more testing. Curious to see if 47.6 grains is the magic number.


----------

